# Old guys remember old bars (From &quot;Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)&quot;)



## daftandbarmy (24 Nov 2011)

Glass half full? 

At least it doesn't come with campaign bars that say things like: Oromocto


----------



## Danjanou (24 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Glass half full?
> 
> At least it doesn't come with campaign bars that say things like: Oromocto



Maybe it will


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Glass half full?
> 
> At least it doesn't come with campaign bars that say things like: Oromocto



or "Savoy Hotel" 

"Town of Wainwright"

"Rosslyn Hotel"


----------



## Danjanou (24 Nov 2011)

The Camelot

Sweatwaters

Tiffanies  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Nov 2011)

Hug and Slug (Barrie)

Ormocto Legion


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2011)

The Westgate Hotel
14th (Electric) Ave
Crossovers


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> "Rosslyn Hotel"



Shhhh... don't give away the title of my upcoming Cold War memoir: 'Me, your skanky wife and your size 13 Mk III combat boots'


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Nov 2011)

"Smooth Hermans" lol


----------



## Pusser (25 Nov 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> "Smooth Hermans" lol



That's one I haven't heard in awhile.  I'll add:

EAST

The Lighthouse
The Sternwheeler
Portland Landing
Dick Turpin's
Scoundrels
The Network
Cabbagetown
The Office
Secretaries
The LBR
The Misty Moon

WEST

King's Hotel
The Red Fox
New York New York
The one upstairs whose name now escapes me
Carleton Club
Popeye's
Tudor House (in orignal form - not its current civilized iteration)
Monty's (forget Julie's)
The Forge
Number Five Orange
The Drake


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2011)

Big Bad John's  .....downtown Victoria


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> That's one I haven't heard in awhile.  I'll add:
> 
> EAST
> 
> ...



The Railway Club


----------



## dimsum (25 Nov 2011)

Boom-Boom Room in the Victoria Inner Harbour (below Chandlers), before they had the sense to close it?


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Perhaps you didn't catch the subtle change because you're such a shy wallflower    ;D



You really do know me very well.

About 16 days and I'm going to be back in town where I can kick your ass.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Nov 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> About 16 days and I'm going to be back in town where I can kick your ass.


A crowd awaits your return from the sandbox.   :nod:


For navigation purposes, since the Brew Pub recently hired such a dick for a manager, several of us have moved over to the Pilot House; I'm sure you'l find me for the ass-kickin'


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A crowd awaits your return from the sandbox.   :nod:
> 
> 
> For navigation purposes, since the Brew Pub recently hired such a dick for a manager, several of us have moved over to the Pilot House; I'm sure you'l find me for the ***-kickin'



This should be entertaining.....


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A crowd awaits your return from the sandbox.   :nod:
> 
> 
> For navigation purposes, since the Brew Pub recently hired such a dick for a manager, several of us have moved over to the Pilot House; I'm sure you'l find me for the ass-kickin'



I hope that crowd cross-loaded my barrel to the new digs for my ass to sit in!

Meet you at the bar? Just as I was about to task you to collect me at the airport ... sigh ... am soooooo kicking your butt. Will charge entry fee for all the crowd in order to pay the fine as I already have plenty of offers to be my AO.


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> This should be entertaining.....



Will take video and upload them to youtube instantaneously ... just like the tweens do.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I hope that crowd cross-loaded my barrel to the new digs for my ass to sit in!



No barrels at the Pilot House.


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

Well, if there's no seat then I shall not sit.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, if there's no seat then I shall not sit.


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



That's right; I shall dance on the table instead.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's right; I shall dance on the table instead.



Oh we've danced there.  But we moved the tables out of the way.  It's a _really_ small bar.


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh we've danced there.  But we moved the tables out of the way.  It's a _really_ small bar.



That's why dancing on them would be deemed acceptable.  Twice the fun, half the space (but very effecienct use of such resources), great entertainment value ... and I am soooooo due for some entertaining.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (25 Nov 2011)

The Cosmo in Fredericton.   :'(


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's right; I shall dance on the table instead.


<raspy DJ PA system voice>"Ladies and gentlemen, this next table dance is brought to you by, just back from the sandy climes of Afghanistan, let's give it up for ......  ARMY VERN!!!!!!!"</raspy DJ PA system voice>


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2011)

The CC (Canadian Club) in the Lahr market square, The Tanz Bar around the corner and the Scotch Club by the Bahnhof.

The Mackay House in Pembroke.


----------



## McG (25 Nov 2011)

Engineers will remember the Jolly Miller.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

Sassy's (or The Roma) in Petawawa.


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2011)

Thinking of Kingston...

The Wellington
Tir Nan Og
KBC (of course)
The Toucan
The Grizz
the place with the dolt bouncers across the street from The Grizz (that's how often I went there)


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Thinking of Kingston...
> 
> the place with the dolt bouncers across the street from The Grizz (that's how often I went there)



Stages?

I think you missed A.J.'s Hangar.


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2011)

Yes Moe - Stages...and yes I missed AJ's... :facepalm: Saw many a concert there.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

[off topic]

I think it's funny that two of JM's comments got left on the "real" thread.   ;D

[on topic]


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2011)

Earthquake Annie's 
Greg's Place

And, for our Valcartier brethren, L'Entre Nous (who, back in the day, would cash Governemtn of Canada cheques).


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2011)

Pusser you missed the Palace (or does it bring back memories 8))


----------



## Northalbertan (25 Nov 2011)

Here's a couple from Lahr.  The Adler Klaus Country Music Haus, and the Why Not Pub.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2011)

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Here's a couple from Lahr.  The Adler Klaus Country Music Haus, and the Why Not Pub.



Don't forget places like:

The Taverne (after it was Sonja's)
The Terrasse
The Riegeler Stube
The Hansa Stube

of course there were also:

Trocadaroes (Spelling)
Rosies
King's Club
Adler House

Oh, so many that Aluminium and time have allowed to fade in the old memories banks.....


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> or "Savoy Hotel"
> 
> "Town of Wainwright"
> 
> "Rosslyn Hotel"





Don't the Wainwright Hotel and Park Hotel still exist?


----------



## dangerboy (25 Nov 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't the Wainwright Hotel and Park Hotel still exist?



The Park still does, the Wainwright Hotel closed and it is being turned into a heritage museum.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The Camelot
> 
> Sweatwaters
> 
> Tiffanies  ;D





The Camelot, previously know as the Pioneer Club, and the old Oak Room saw lots of service in the Oromocto Mall area over the years.   The Oak Room was a Sunday morning tradition; Steak and Eggs.  The "Pigoneer" and "Comealot" were the main 'staples' at the time for the night scene -- shorter drive/cab fare.  I think the Camelot faded out a slow, lingering death when it moved out nearer to Hwy 7, basically across the street from the Oromoscow Legion. 

Funny you left out the Hilltop Pub.


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Nov 2011)

And for a blast from the past, Rosie's on the Honnetal near Hemer for _Henschen mit Pomme Frites_ (sp?) and any place at all on the Reperbahn in Hamburg.

While hardly in the same league, the Rosslyn, Wheat City and Brandon House in, well figure it out by the names, could rock.


----------



## Northalbertan (25 Nov 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't forget places like:
> 
> The Taverne (after it was Sonja's)
> The Terrasse
> ...



There were so many in Lahr.  I can remember (vaguely) starting at the Kaserne and working back towards the flugplatz, stopping at every gasthaus or pub along Schwartzwald Strasse and having a small beer.  We made it maybe half way back before having to pull the pin we were so gunned.


----------



## The Anti-Royal (25 Nov 2011)

The Oxbox and Fryfogel's, in London . . . the (hazy) memories.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2011)

GW, it's messtins I actually liked the Hilltop over the Cosmo.

Of course there were also two Tiffianies, the infamous political career stopping one in Lahr and the smaller basement disco in Hugey witht he shag carpet covered poles. :

For those who endured Aldershot there was also the Big Apple in Kentville, usually closed for repairs and/or off limits for about half the summer. ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2011)

My only humble contribution, for the Dundurn crowd of a certain era - Confetti's


----------



## Pusser (25 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Pusser you missed the Palace (or does it bring back memories 8))



Never been there sober.  However, the Palace still exists in much the same form as it was twenty years ago.  I was concentrating on those that are not longer there.  Otherwise, I would have mentioned:

EAST

The Split Crow
Peddler's Pub
The Liquor Dome

WEST

Bartholemew's
Spinnakers


----------



## Teeps74 (25 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Thinking of Kingston...
> 
> The Wellington


Ahh, Jerry O'Kane on Fri nights! I have fond memories of my youth singing (very badly) with the rest of the out of tune there.



> Tir Nan Og
> KBC (of course)
> The Toucan
> The Grizz
> the place with the dolt bouncers across the street from The Grizz (that's how often I went there)



I do not believe that Stages has changed it's name at all in it's some 20 year history. I remember a time where if you looked like a soldier, they would NOT let you in (I also remember a time when it was the Highland Theatre...).

Golden oldies... Dollar Bill's in Kingston. Everything was a buck. Been thrown out of the Cocamo a couple of times...


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Never been there sober.



Has anyone? or the Dome come to think of it?  8)


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Nov 2011)

Lahr
The Disco #1
The Horse Bar

For those that ventured further out  The "Crash" in Offenburg 
                                                          The Atlantis/Rock Hell in Herblezhiem
                                                          The Biker Bar in Kippenhiem
                                                          Pool Pub in Freizenhim

Did any one Mention the Battlefields .... er Copperfield in Pembrook

Wuzzies in Wainwright and the Honey Pot


----------



## Haggis (25 Nov 2011)

The Lakeside in Kingston, next to the Kingston Penitentiary.  Saw the "Tragically Hip" there for a buck, back when Gord Downie still thought he was Jim Morrison.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Nov 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The Lakeside in Kingston, next to the Kingston Penitentiary.


The Portsmouth Tavern?


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2011)

Ahh...the Portsmouth Tavern, another one I forgot about, strange considering I lived like a block away.  And before you say it JM, no I wasn't in the KP, KPW, or KPH...though after a night with my St John Ambualnce Brigade, any or all of those were potential options.

MM


----------



## Haggis (25 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The Portsmouth Tavern?



Maybe......it was dark.......alcohol was involved.


----------



## eurowing (25 Nov 2011)

Lahr in the 70's
- Chimo's (eventually became the Kings Club I think)
- Tenne Bar (the night it was banned by the Base Commander is epic in my memory)
- Peter Pans
- Trocodaros (sp?)
- Maxine's
- Go Go Bar?  across from the Bank of Montreal and mini Canex?


----------



## PJGary (25 Nov 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I do not believe that Stages has changed it's name at all in it's some 20 year history. I remember a time where if you looked like a soldier, they would NOT let you in (I also remember a time when it was the Highland Theatre...).



It's still Stages, or at least it was last time I was in K-Town. Is The Palace the certain establishment that I think it is? I too was never sober enough to remember the name.


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> For those who endured Aldershot there was also the Big Apple in Kentville, usually closed for repairs and/or off limits for about half the summer. ;D



That must have been after my time, cause it was the happening spot for the few summers my travel agent booked me there.

Don't forget JR's, The Anvil, The Old O, The Axe (with thousands of drunken co-eds).


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Nov 2011)

From decades in the past, one Edward may recall, although it wasn't quite a bar, the (all female and single) Teachers' Mess in the Windsor Girls School, a BAOR establishment just on the NE corner of the 4 CIBG area. It was known by the single officers as the Windsor Ghoul Pool. Hmmm, the Nurses' Mess in British Military Hospital Iserlohn, an establishment co-manned by Brits and Canadians, was also a popular destination.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> That must have been after my time, cause it was the happening spot for the few summers my travel agent booked me there.
> 
> Don't forget JR's, The Anvil, The Old O, The Axe (with thousands of drunken co-eds).



1986 First summer I was condemned to staff there for 3 months ( we must have the same lousy travel agent) driving in from the airport I noticed  the front plate glass window was boarded up. Panel van driver filled us all in on the exploits of the previous weekends debauchery.

The Old O where a cab out there cost under $20.00 and the same run back to camp 2 or 3 times that. There was also the Kentville Legion on a Saturday night if one wanted join the 300 club. 

For our visiting Brit friends or anyone whose travel agent booked them into Suffield, there was always the "Sin bin."


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Nov 2011)

Ah yes the lovely Asiniboine hotel in Med Hat, featuring all the watered down beer and Brits you could stand.


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> 1986 First summer I was condemned to staff there for 3 months ( we must have the same lousy travel agent) driving in from the airport I noticed  the front plate glass window was boarded up. Panel van driver filled us all in on the exploits of the previous weekends debauchery.



'86 was one summer I escaped, ended up teaching a course in Moncton, the spent the rest of the time in the field in Gagetown drinking Labatts Blue imprted from Canada. Apparently Gagetown had separated from Confederation that year. (actually there was a liquor store strike going on in NB that year)

There were 4 bars in Downtown Moncton that were popular that summer, all essentially on the same block, I can recall only Ziggy's. One of the students on the course was a little loaded, got separated from the group and ended up jumping into a cab to go less than a block. Cabbie ripped him off for $10.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Nov 2011)

From CFB Chatham:

The Whooper
The Opera House (in Newcastle)


----------



## Pusser (25 Nov 2011)

PJGary said:
			
		

> It's still Stages, or at least it was last time I was in K-Town. Is The Palace the certain establishment that I think it is? I too was never sober enough to remember the name.



The Palace is across from the Citadel Hill Clock in Halifax.  A fine establishment (as I can recall through the haze).  A good place to watch the fights.  I picked up a girl there one night.  I was really impressed when I sobered up and discovered she was still hot!

I can't believe that I forgot to mention the infamous Joe Comeau's (North End Beverage Room)!  Then there was the El Strato, which made Joe's look really classy.


----------



## Biohazardxj (25 Nov 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> From CFB Chatham:
> 
> The Whooper
> The Opera House (in Newcastle)



CFB Chatham,  wow that was a long time ago.  My father was posted there, and that's where I was born some 47 years ago


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Nov 2011)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> The Cosmo in Fredericton.   :'(



A moment's silence for the Cosmo: the graveyard of Canada's Combat Arms' virginity.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## medicineman (26 Nov 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> From CFB Chatham:
> 
> The Whooper
> The Opera House (in Newcastle)



I seem to remember that the Opera House burned down a few years back...cool place.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> I can recall only Ziggy's.



Ziggy's is still there as far as I know.  Not having spent too much of my "informative" years in Moncton (despite my parents living there), I'm not familiar with the downtown bars.  We used to go to The Junction Club which was at Champlain Mall.

I recall both The Whooper and The Opera House in Chatham.  And yes, MM, you're right, it did burn down.  There was a huge investigation due to possible insurance fraud.


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I seem to remember that the Opera House burned down a few years back...cool place.
> 
> MM



The Opera House - 2010. Started in their kitchen. I think there's a link to pics and the streaming video that my cousin sent me on my crackbook. She was feeding up a live-stream as it burned. I think I posted it up on this site as it went down.


----------



## Jed (26 Nov 2011)

Earthsnake (Earthquake) Annie's in Chilliwack
Haufbrau House in St Jean 
Old Dublin in Montreal (probably still going strong)


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2011)

Jed said:
			
		

> Old Dublin in Montreal (probably still going strong)



Yep ...

http://dublinpub.ca/


----------



## Danjanou (26 Nov 2011)

For D&B and other Bullwinkle Alumi there was the Harp and Heather in Gastown, where on most Saturday nights half the Regiment seemed to gather. The doorman always seemed to accept Militia temp Mil IDs that showed you were only 17, 2 years underage for BC, as acceptable to get in and waved the cover charge. 8)


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> For D&B and other Bullwinkle Alumi there was the Harp and Heather in Gastown, where on most Saturday nights half the Regiment seemed to gather. The doorman always seemed to accept Militia temp Mil IDs that showed you were only 17, 2 years underage for BC, as acceptable to get in and waved the cover charge. 8)



OMG... I just had a flashback to the taste of that soapy draft and kind of threw up a little in my mouth (Unlike 1979 when it came out like a 36 inch sump pump..... on the Seabus heading home of course).


----------



## Danjanou (26 Nov 2011)

You managed to get out of there in time to catch the Seabus? i had to ride that crappy bus through east Hastings and then staggerwalk over the Second Narrows Bridge  and up the friggin mountain.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You managed to get out of there in time to catch the Seabus? i had to ride that crappy bus through east Hastings and then staggerwalk over the Second Narrows Bridge  and up the friggin mountain.



You mean like me and the Zebra Mussel did after a dinner at the Seaforth Armoury? I remember walking into the sun after turning right off the Second Narrows  bridge and knowing that I was only 5 miles from Deep Cove and home.


----------



## Spanky (27 Nov 2011)

McDonald's in Freiburg..... it may not have been a bar, but you could get a beer.
Gasthauf Greif near the Marketplatz


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2011)

Bootlegger ... first apartment to the right of the Rathaus, Langenwinkel.


----------



## Pusser (27 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> For D&B and other Bullwinkle Alumi there was the Harp and Heather in Gastown, where on most Saturday nights half the Regiment seemed to gather. The doorman always seemed to accept Militia temp Mil IDs that showed you were only 17, 2 years underage for BC, as acceptable to get in and waved the cover charge. 8)



Don't forget the Meat Market and the Blarney Stone (also in  Gastown).  Then there was Richard's on Richards (Dick's on Dicks) and does anyone else remember the Niagara, which had a live band where the stripper sang?

Speaking of strippers, there was Grandma Lee's in Gibson's, across from Molly's Reach - I kid you not.  If the ship was tied up at the Government Wharf, you could catch the show through the bay window using the big eyes.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Meat Market and the Blarney Stone (also in  Gastown).  Then there was Richard's on Richards (Dick's on Dicks) and does anyone else remember the Niagara, which had a live band where the stripper sang?
> 
> Speaking of strippers, there was Grandma Lee's in Gibson's, across from Molly's Reach - I kid you not.  If the ship was tied up at the Government Wharf, you could catch the show through the bay window using the big eyes.



Last time I hit a peeler bar out there, IIRC, the place was called No.5 Orange. Long, long time ago though (79).


----------



## Scott (27 Nov 2011)

JR's was almost always off limits to us when I was in Aldershot. Waterville had Legends that was an easy hop skip and jump from the arse end of the range...for those nights when it was "recommended" you stay in. Paddy's Pub in Kentville was a decent go around before it burned and anything to do with the University was a hit for me.

I was smart and got myself barred from the Camelot pretty quick. Sweetwaters was obligatory for me but I fell in love with cheap steaks and big beers at the Loading Dock...I don't think it's there any longer. 

Amherst also had a Legends at their Wandalyn and I was very sad to learn it had closed - spent a few hazy nights there and also learned about shooters. They also have the Oak Tree that saw more than one Highlander go airborne across the room.

But the best armoury I ever spent time at was my own in Truro - with The Scotland Yard and their Thursday (Training) night 35 cent draft. The bastard was right on the other side of the fence from us and I do believe we had a hole cut in the fence so we didn't have to walk by the Officer's Mess to get there or back. They also had a barber's chair for shooters and she'd be a wild spot when we had overnight guests on the way to an ARCON.

How can one mention Halifax and not utter the name that is Gus' Pub? Going in there in Highland dress when there is a punk show on is a decent study in human behaviour - punks love soldiers in kilts.


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Amherst also had a Legends at their Wandalyn and I was very sad to learn it had closed - spent a few hazy nights there and also learned about shooters. They also have the Oak Elm Tree that saw more than one Highlander go airborne across the room.



I still hit the Elm Tree for steak eggs each Saturday morning when I'm in Amherst at my mothers. And, Teazers for wings on Thursday nights. The Amherst Town market on Thursdays at lunch for fresh bratwurst.


----------

